

Google (PageRank) based ranking of CS schools - azarias
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/rank.html

======
asciident
Another pseudo-scientific source of CS school rankings is best paper awards at
academic conferences. The list tightly matches the U.S. news rankings but not
the Google rankings in the article.

1) Carnegie Mellon University

2) University of Washington

2) Stanford University

4) Massachusetts Institute of Technology

5) University of California Berkeley

6) Cornell University

7) University of Toronto

8) University of Texas at Austin

8) University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign

10) University of British Columbia

source: <http://jeffhuang.com/best_paper_awards.html>

PS: The linked article is misleading, as "PageRank" is only one of hundreds of
signals Google uses for ranking. I originally thought the article's ranking
uses the links between schools, but it doesn't. It would be more accurate to
simply call it a Google search result ranking.

------
ig1
Google no longer uses pagerank for thir rankings. They take into account many
factors including your IP address, your location, etc so the ranking that the
author sees is likely different from the ranking anyone else sees.

~~~
rdrey
I agree, this is absolutely silly. I have been to the University of Cape
Town's Computer Science page dozens of times. My alma mater is the best CS
University in the world!

------
dmoy
How exactly does PageRank correlate to any measure of quality for a school? I
see no description of methodology other than "we typed it into Google." Why is
a Google search ranking relevant?

------
msbarnett
Is the phrase "Computing Science" only in use outside of the US, then?

It seems to be in common usage in Canada (it's what my alma mater called the
department) and seemingly at least parts of the UK (as at the University of
Glasgow), and is definitely used to mean what is meant by Computer Science in
the US, as distinct from Computational Science.

~~~
leecbaker
I quickly typed Computing Science in Google, and got the following list:

University of Auckland

Victoria University of Wellington

University of Waikato

University of Alberta

Simon Fraser University

Toronto

CMU

University of Glasgow

Oxford

Stanford

Georgia Tech

Berkeley

Newcastle University

UT Austin

UCLA

University of Canterbury

University of Cambridge

Harvard

Caltech

Auckland University of Technology

Stony Brook

My location is probably pretty clear (New Zealand).While on some level it is
useful to get a ranking weighted by places that are geographically relevant,
it does mean that we will probably all have different lists.

------
Urgo
Well that's interesting. I got a CS degree from U Mass. Cool to see it at the
top of the list (3rd and 4th) :)

(Any other UMass Amherst CS Alums here?)

------
hsshah
This is a ranking of SEOs of CS schools rather than overall quality of the
institutions that 'US News' ranking is trying to capture.

------
azarias
I'm pretty sure this is for amusement only. Remzi (a well known researcher in
file systems) is also quite humorous.

